# Aquavitro from Seachem



## ghostsword (1 Dec 2012)

I received a box of Aquavitro stuff (thanks Seachem and Dan) ... 

Had a look at the ferts, and it looks pretty good on paper, highly concentrated, and with easy instructions. 

I used EI, loved it, and I am now using Elos due to the concentration and ease of use, but the Aquavitro got me insterested. 

This is the range:
http://www.aquavitro.com/products/plant.html

Why do I like concentrated ferts, easy to dose, and although they may cost a bit more they last for a really long time. 

My ELOS Phase 2 and K40 are about 3 months old and the bottles still halfway, and I dose on a 120L tank. 

Will surely try the Aquavitro range, got a bit to last me a while, but where to get more? Have not seen this on the shops or online...


----------



## ghostsword (1 Dec 2012)

Found it online.. Aquavitro Envy, 7ml per 150L, it is £15 for a 350ml bottle.. 
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/seac ... 350ml.html

or Aquavitro Synthesys, same price, but one 7ml allows enough nitrogen for 950L..
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/seac ... 350ml.html

The website says:
"When used with aquavitro's phosphorus supplement, activate™, at the same dose (7 mL/250 US gallons) both products provide nitrogen and phosphorus in a 5:1 N ratio."

Add the Premier and you got your macros sorted out, same price as the ELOS range, but at a higher concentration. 

I will dedicate a tank to this in January, and see how it works.


----------

